# Cold night air makes my eyes water!



## Grinder63 (Jan 30, 2010)

Like many of you, I love riding in the cool night air, and while I do love the challenge and fun! of trying to see through watery/blury eyes with tears streaming down my face while ripping down some tight singletrack, I think I'd better find a way to keep my eyes clear before I end up wrapped around a tree. Is this a problem for anybody else, what do you do about it. Safety glasses don't help, was thinking of trying motocross goggles.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Grinder63 said:


> Like many of you, I love riding in the cool night air, and while I do love the challenge and fun! of trying to see through watery/blury eyes with tears streaming down my face while ripping down some tight singletrack, I think I'd better find a way to keep my eyes clear before I end up wrapped around a tree. Is this a problem for anybody else, what do you do about it. Safety glasses don't help, was thinking of trying motocross goggles.


Yeah, I think it's a universal problem. Really nothing to do with night as it can get cold in the day too. More of a problem if you ride on the road because on the road you generally ride faster.

When I'm riding if my eyes start to water really bad ( usually at speed ) I will turn my head to the side while still looking forward. This blows the water off my eyes at least long enough so I don't hit anything.

Back in the day ( when I liked to ride year round ) I bought a product that was basically a visor shield that was made to attach to the front of your helmet. I forget where I got it online but it did work quite well as long as you were moving. ( would fog up when stopped ) I only used it though for riding on the road when the weather was cold.

Oddly enough just the other day I was in one of my employer's many offices and noticed a box of surgical masks they had out for processing bio-hazard stuff. Being curious as I am I pulled one out to take a look. Real nice set up for a throw away item. Simply put they were masks that go over your mouth and attach by going around your ears with little elastic bands. Attached to the mask is a thin clear plastic shield that extends about 3" over the mask and completely shields your eyes from anything that might splash into them. Anyway I grabbed one and took it with me. I forgot about it till I saw this thread.

Looks like it might work for cycling as long as you don't mind looking like a geek. I might have to modify it a bit by cutting off some plastic but it might work as long as the plastic doesn't flap around in the wind. All said with some minor modifications it might work. Just don't ask me to model it.  ( sorry but I don't know the model number but if I see another box I'll write it down. The product is made by _Kimberly-Clark_ but I don't see it on their web site. )


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a big issue for me as well. I also have prescription glasses that fog on climbs so vision is messed up on the climbs, and on the decent because of the watering eyes.Do you wear wrap around glasses Grinder63?? as this may help. Because if my prescription i dont, but just picked up some contacts that i'm going to try. Just have to make sure i don't rub my eyes when they water up. Would love to figure it out though.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

I have been searching for a solution too. My problem is not the cold air, it's Hayfever which hits me every Spring.

Safety glasses won't work for me. I have been searching for Tony Parker's (the NBA player) Bolle googles for months. I have not been able to find it anywhere, not even Bolle's website.

Link to some goggles and safety glasses.

The Uvex Fury is the closest to my needs. The 3M Maxim looks like the solution for prescription glasses.

Leonard


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I think they would help with the cold air, but wonder how they would contribute to the fogging on hour long climbs for those of us with glasses?


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

indebt said:


> I think they would help with the cold air, but wonder how they would contribute to the fogging on hour long climbs for those of us with glasses?


Our glasses, whether safety or prescription only fogs up because of the hot breath rising from our nostrils and mouth. This mainly happens to me when I stop after pushing myself hard or after a climb - I wear my normal clear safety glasses when I ride.

With goggles, that hotter humid air shouldn't get into the goggle unlike safely glasses. There will be some air vents on the side else it may fog up too from lack of airflow. The vents should not be forward facing else it will defeat the purpose of having a goggle in the first place.

Leonard


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Xeccon said:


> Our glasses, whether safety or prescription only fogs up because of the hot breath rising from our nostrils and mouth. This mainly happens to me when I stop after pushing myself hard or after a climb - I wear my normal clear safety glasses when I ride.


I wear glasses too and yes they do fog up if I ride real slow or stop. A real PITA if a do say so. There is a product that is sold that can prevent your glasses from fogging up. I forget what it is called and I've never tried it but supposedly the military uses it so it must work. I think it's the Fogtech brand. I remember it being linked with the sport of paintball.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

So there's hope!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> So there's hope!!!:thumbsup:


Yeah, I think I might order me some. If you live near a store that sells paintball stuff they probably sell it or some other brand.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Xeccon said:


> I have been searching for Tony Parker's (the NBA player) Bolle googles for months. I have not been able to find it anywhere, not even Bolle's website.


Thanks Grinder, for bringing up this topic. I decided to search the net once again for Tony's goggles. Bingo! Here it is. I've ordered 2. Just hope they are as airtight up front as I imagine it.

These may be handy if you wear contacts, indebt. Tony Parker used them in the Olympics, so I guess it should be good enough for everyday night riders like us.

Leonard


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

YES!!! Those look like they would do the trick. Now i have to get used to my contacts. Can't emagine having summer like vision on winter night rides.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

indebt said:


> YES!!! Those look like they would do the trick. Now i have to get used to my contacts. Can't emagine having summer like vision on winter night rides.


Let's hope the site is legit. For the price I am willing to take the risk - paid by Paypal. So lets see how long before I have them in my hands. Could not have imagined finding sports goggles from a French winery equipment supply site.

*Hey indebt, found another seller on eBay with this goggle here.*


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

thanx!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nemebean (Feb 20, 2012)

Might have to look into this - I got back from my ride last night and looked like some sort of demon because my eyes were so red.


----------



## Grinder63 (Jan 30, 2010)

indebt said:


> This is a big issue for me as well. I also have prescription glasses that fog on climbs so vision is messed up on the climbs, and on the decent because of the watering eyes.Do you wear wrap around glasses Grinder63?? as this may help. Because if my prescription i dont, but just picked up some contacts that i'm going to try. Just have to make sure i don't rub my eyes when they water up. Would love to figure it out though.


Indebt, I've tried the standard workshop safety glasses and a kind that fits a bit more snugly around the eyes, but the breeze gets in. Had the same problem skiing with sunglasses. Ski goggles worked on the slopes but I haven't found any with clear lenses.

Xeccon, ditto on the allergies. Ordering some "Tony Parker's" today, looks like the perfect solution at a great price. Great find! I'll post a follow up after trying them out.


----------



## Grinder63 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here's a US distributor, Bolle Cobra Safety Goggle with Black Frame and Clear Anti-Fog Lens


----------



## zachvii (Aug 20, 2010)

Buy a pair of ski goggles with clear lenses. They breath very well and shouldn't fog at all on the downhill.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys need either ski goggles or DH goggles. Watch chainlove for some cheap nice ones.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Grinder63 said:


> Here's a US distributor, Bolle Cobra Safety Goggle with Black Frame and Clear Anti-Fog Lens


Good one Grinder. All these "safety goggles" are suddenly coming out of the woodwork. Cat would have discovered the over prescription goggle page but I will link it here anyway for those who missed it. They are as large as ski goggles. IMO ski goggles will only look ok if you're on a DH rig wearing a full face helmet. If you don't wear prescription glasses on XC or AM set up, using ski goggles with standard lids is just out of proportion.

Leonard


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> Yeah, I think I might order me some. If you live near a store that sells paintball stuff they probably sell it or some other brand.


Cat Crap works too, but even better is spending no money at all;

Get a small dish of water, put a few drops of dish detergent in it, mix thoroughly. Apply liberally to glasses, buff till just clear. Spit works in a pinch, as well.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

indebt said:


> This is a big issue for me as well. I also have prescription glasses that fog on climbs so vision is messed up on the climbs, and on the decent because of the watering eyes.Do you wear wrap around glasses Grinder63?? as this may help. Because if my prescription i dont, but just picked up some contacts that i'm going to try. Just have to make sure i don't rub my eyes when they water up. Would love to figure it out though.


I really do like the look of those "Tony Parker" style glasses. Unfortunately I wear prescription glasses so not going to work. These might be the next best thing and is suppose to work with prescription inserts. > Bolle Atom safety goggles with insert These Pyramex V2 goggles look nice, work with inserts but don't look completely inclosed. No way to know how well they would work.

Thanks Grinder for that useful link.


----------



## 5b00 (May 31, 2009)

Wiley SG-1 works pretty well for me. Basically oversized, flexible sunglasses that have a foam gasket around the removable lenses. They're too dorky to use as normal sunglasses though (IMO). They come with both regular glasses arms and an elastic strap. Some sets include a pair of clear lenses.


----------



## pucked up (Mar 22, 2006)

Found some on DX. They have lots more here


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

Cat-man-do said:


> . . .These might be the next best thing and is suppose to work with prescription inserts. > Bolle Atom safety goggles with insert . . .


The Bolle Tracker seem very similar to the Cobra, and is prescription insert compatible.

But GEEEEEZ the shipping to Canada. Sweet Grass Montana (3 hrs South of me) is $3.95, but to Calgary it's $26.25.

Most of the links to interesting products I see here, from US retailers, have similarly obscene shipping rates. Some are a lot worse. If it's something pricy, I'm willing to pay courier prices with full tracking options. But for something inexpensive, I'm not going to pay double, triple, or quintuple its price for shipping! [Rant mode set to OFF]

Seems like Action-LED is one of the only American retailers who have figured out how to use USPS "Parcel Post," and give us Cannucks a reasonable shipping option.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

*Bollé Cobra*

The goggles arrived yesterday. Looks the goods. No visual distortion when using them. Adjustable band and comes with a microfibre pouch/lens cleaner in one. Reading to the instruction booklet, this goggle is certified up the wazoo.

It's proportionate to the helmet and face, although I am illustrating it with a polystyrene head instead of mine. It looks better anyway. The polystyrene head shown is a little smaller than most adult heads. With my wider and bigger face, I found there's just a little too much gap between the nose bridge pad and the nose bridge. It fitted snugly and well sealed elsewhere. Will have to add or replace to a larger nose bridge pad then it will be pretty much perfect.

On each side of the goggle there are five small vents facing upwards but covered by the lip of the polycarbonate lens with no direct airflow going into them. There are also four small half circle vents in the foam on the lower part. At the temple there is a 1/2 inch long but very narrow vent. The airflow design looks like it will keep the temperature just right and to prevent it fogging up. Will report how it performs. It's spring here and won't be able to test it in real cold conditions. Will see which vents need plugging up with foam to anti-pollen it. Wearing goggles will need getting used to. Will probably feel uncomfortable for the first few rides.

Leonard


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

One product that has worked for me to prevent fogging on my glasses is clarity anti fog wipes. They are available on Amazon and other sites if you google it, i've used them for years. Highly recommended and I have no affiliation with this company.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wiley X | Motorcycle Climate Control - Brick

https://www.c-clearantifog.com/?gclid=CIbXtoWJ6rMCFQ-f4AodGmAAgg

I use both of these to protect my eyes and not fog up. I have the glasses with dark and clear lenses.


----------



## whee! (Jan 9, 2006)

Just look down and through the top of your glasses once in a while to dry up your eyes. Works for me.


----------



## Grinder63 (Jan 30, 2010)

The "Tony Parkers" arrived a little over a week ago and I've had the opportunity to try them out in cool and warm conditions. They fit pretty well, a bit loose "out on the ends", but not bad. Cool weather riding is good as long as you keep moving; sweat around my eyes apparently fogged them up when I stopped to remove a stick from my cassette.. Tried them at 45 degrees at night, and it was very nice to see clearly. After 5 miles of hard riding, my head apparently got warm and started sweating. My skin inside the glasses began to sweat along with my brow and eventually dripped onto the inside glass, distorting my view. A cleaning on the trail helped, but I don't want to stop every few miles to clean my glasses. I had the same problem riding in warm weather, only worse. Did a 22 mile daytime ride today, from 60 to 78 degrees and I had drips inside and outside distorting the view. I eventually put them in the pack and just rode. 

These are great glasses and give you a clear, undistorted 180 degree view and appear to be built well. The trick for me is keeping my sweat off the glass. Not sure how they would perform in cold temps, especially when stopped after riding for a bit. If I find a solution to the sweating problem, I'll post it.


----------



## mtbRevolution (Aug 10, 2012)

Grinder63 said:


> The "Tony Parkers" arrived a little over a week ago and I've had the opportunity to try them out in cool and warm conditions. They fit pretty well, a bit loose "out on the ends", but not bad. Cool weather riding is good as long as you keep moving; sweat around my eyes apparently fogged them up when I stopped to remove a stick from my cassette.. Tried them at 45 degrees at night, and it was very nice to see clearly. After 5 miles of hard riding, my head apparently got warm and started sweating. My skin inside the glasses began to sweat along with my brow and eventually dripped onto the inside glass, distorting my view. A cleaning on the trail helped, but I don't want to stop every few miles to clean my glasses. I had the same problem riding in warm weather, only worse. Did a 22 mile daytime ride today, from 60 to 78 degrees and I had drips inside and outside distorting the view. I eventually put them in the pack and just rode.
> 
> These are great glasses and give you a clear, undistorted 180 degree view and appear to be built well. The trick for me is keeping my sweat off the glass. Not sure how they would perform in cold temps, especially when stopped after riding for a bit. If I find a solution to the sweating problem, I'll post it.


Hey Grinder,

I ride with a Nike tennis headband on first then helmet. I did this for 2 reasons. To keep the sweat off and more importantly to increase comfort since I have 2 light heads on the lid. 569 grams in total including the helmet is not that much but to bounce on rocks and stuff does make the helmet wobble a little. With the headband, I can tighten the Occipital stabilizer at the back of my helmet really tight without discomfort.

I saw a banner ad here on mtbr on a specialized band to deal with sweaty scalps not long ago. It's like a tennis headband but it's designed to get the sweat towards the back of the ears rather than just soaking it up.

Leonard


----------



## Nouia (Nov 30, 2007)

I rock these :

Edge Eyewear SR111AR Reclus Safety Glasses, Black with Clear Anti Reflective Lens - Amazon.com

30% visible light reduction, 100% of UV, so they're also my overcast day glasses.


----------



## Pedalfast (Nov 4, 2005)

Xeccon said:


> Hey Grinder,
> 
> I ride with a Nike tennis headband on first then helmet. I did this for 2 reasons. To keep the sweat off and more importantly to increase comfort since I have 2 light heads on the lid. 569 grams in total including the helmet is not that much but to bounce on rocks and stuff does make the helmet wobble a little. With the headband, I can tighten the Occipital stabilizer at the back of my helmet really tight without discomfort.
> 
> ...


The headband that you are referencing is most likely a "halo". I use them and love em.


----------



## Valhalla (Mar 30, 2004)

I use ski goggles like these when it is blowing hard or blowing snow. They don't fog but are over kill for most of my needs in the Matanuska Valley. I typically ride with only a pair of these. They provide great coverage for winter riding and have multiple lenses that change out in a second or two. A great deal on a new pair can be found here.


----------

